# Sore bum



## cannons231 (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone have any advice on how to ease or prevent the pelvic bone pain for a newbie? Will my rear end get used to this?! I couldn't sit on the bike for a few days after my first ride!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You will get used to it. Getting up off the saddle once in a while will help.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

get a saddle that works for you. get shorts with a good chamois. and yes, time in
the saddle will eventually help.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

my butt hurt really bad, if you dont have bib shorts yet buy them!


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

Some of it goes away as you get used to riding. Making sure your saddle is properly set up so your weight is correctly distributed and wearing shorts with good padding helps. 
If it still hurts after a few months of riding, start looking at different saddles, there are some that are designed to reduce pressure on the pelvic bones. 
With my first road bike I found that better shorts got me from 50 miles to 75 miles before I got sore but centuries still hurt.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Correct saddle height and positioning is a big one followed closely by the right seat for YOU and some good shorts. Bibs probably won't have an impact in this case, but the chamois is a big deal. Stand up from time to time and ALWAYS ride with a fresh pair of shorts.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

All good advice above. I assume you're wearing bike shorts or tights with a good chamois. If you're not I suggest you get some immediately. Using lubrication is important too. Even if you think your pain is caused by bruising, try using some Vaseline, Noxema, or Bag Balm. Smear it on generously. If you're in a lot of pain take a few days off the bike. Limit how far you ride at 1st. Your butt will eventually toughen up. This is an ongoing issue with many, many cyclists, even though they may have been riding for decades. Lots of us have tried many different types of seats before we found one we liked. There are dozens of brands and types of saddles, and because everybody's an individual there's no one saddle that is the right choice for everyone. One thing that almost every rider universally agrees on is to avoid wide, softly saddles. Too wide & they'll chafe, too soft & the padding will compress against the saddle frame. OUCHY!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

cannons231 said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to ease or prevent the pelvic bone pain for a newbie?


I think pelvis means the whole area. There's really no specific pelvic bone.....just the bones that make up the pelvis (pelvic boneS).

I don't mention that to be a pendantic and I could be wrong.......just that depending exactly where might impact the answer. If it's your arse botton as I suspect....yeah you get used to it especially once your pedaling technique developes to where you're sort of floating up there.

But if it's between you know what and you know what in the middle.....a slight tilt of the saddle might help.

If it's on the inside or ourside, you might be reaching or not reaching enough and a saddle height adjustment might be in order.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hank Stamper said:


> I think pelvis means the whole area. *There's really no specific pelvic bone.....just the bones that make up the pelvis *(pelvic boneS).
> 
> I don't mention that to be a pendantic and I could be wrong.......just that depending exactly where might impact the answer. If it's your arse botton as I suspect....yeah you get used to it especially once your pedaling technique developes to where you're sort of floating up there.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The term *Pelvis* is used to denote several structures:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelvis

And as Hank mentions, the specific area(s) of discomfort would dictate the remedy. 

The only thing I'd add is that, although it seems counter intuitive, tip the saddle _up slightly_ if there's pressure_ ahead _of the sit bones.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Something I forgot to add to my previous post. In addition to the cycling specified shorts & lube, the shorts are always worn without underwear. The seams in the underwear can chafe you in a VERY bad way.


----------

